# ماهي المواد التي تتم دراستها في الهندسة المدنية



## مصعب م (30 يوليو 2008)

أنا مصعب من سوريا خلصت بكالوريا بشان الله قولولي شو هي المواد يلي بيدرسوها في الهندسة المدنية وشو هي التخصصات الممكنة بعد دراسة هاي الهندسة أرجو المساعدة ولو


----------



## إسلام علي (30 يوليو 2008)

تصميم ورسم المنشآت الخرسانية والحديدية ومنشآت الري والصرف الزراعي ومحطات الكهرباء والمياة وجميع ما به خرسانة مسلحة 
إدارة المشاريع الهندسية وحساب الكميات الملطوبة من المواد والعمالة والتكاليف
ومواد أخري كثيرة توسع الأفق وتدخل بالتشارك مع هذه المجالات 
الله يوفقك


----------



## Abo Fares (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أولاً أود أن أبارك لك النجاح في البكالوريا والحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة بتقدير ممتاز، حيث أنه يمكننا استنتاج ذلك من خلال سؤالك عن كلية الهندسة، فمعدل القبول الأولي في كلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة دمشق 225/240 (الله يجيرك من المعدل النهائي)..

بالنسبة للمواد في كلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة دمشق يمكنك الحصول عليها مع الشرح المفصل عن كل مادة من خلال الموقع الألكتروني للكلية على الإنترنت، والذي هو: http://www.damasuniv.shern.net/arabic/faculties/civileng

كما يمكنك الدخول لموقع أي كلية من خلال الرابط التالي: http://www.damasuniv.shern.net/arabic/index_ar.htm

أتمنى لك التوفيق، وحسن الاختيار... وأرجو أن تراعي ميولك الشخصية في الاختيار، وألا يتوقف ذلك على مجموع العلامات الذي حصلت عليه وما يوافقه من كليات يمكنك التسجيل فيها، هذه نقطة أساسية جداً قبل دخولك وتسجيلك في الكلية أتمنى أن تراعيها حق المراعاة ولا تهملها.. فالكثير من زملائنا حصلوا على مجموع يوازي مجموعك في البكالوريا (معناتها شاطرين) وتخرجوا من الكلية بعد 8 سنوات بدل الـ 5 ، هذا لأنهم لم يستطيعوا دراسة هذا الاختصاص الذي اكتشفوا فيما بعد أنهم لا يفضلوه وإنما فقط درسوا في هذه الجامعة نتيجة العلامات التي حصلوا عليها..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكر خاص للمهندس ابو الحلول على موقع كلية الهندسة لجامعة دمشق فقد اعاد الذكريات لزمن طول " ذكرايات داعبت فكري وظني لست ادري ايها اقرب مني " 
ومما زاد من سعادتي ان الله قد اطال في عمر كثير من الاستاذة العظام الذي ادين لهم بعلمي فلهم كل المحبة والاحترام ورحم الله من مات منهم( الفاتحة لهم والدعاء لهم)
ومن الاستاذة اللذين لا يزالون في الكلية ( وهم حسب ترتيب كتابة اسمائهم في الموقع وكلهم عندي سواء في المحبة والتقدير )
1- الدكتور محمد بشير المنجد ( ميكانيك السوائل ).
2-الدكتور محمود وردة ( خرسانه مسلحة).
3-الدكتور احمد الحسن ( حساب الانشاءات).
4-الدكتور فيصل خليل (ديناميك انشاءات -سابقا معدنية).
5- الدكتور محمد سمارة ( ديناميك التربة).
6-الدكتور محمد حبوس ( هندسة جسور بيتونية مسلحة).
7-ساطع بدوي ( هندسة جسور بيتونية مسبقة الاجهاد).
8-الدكتور اندراوس سعود ( مواد بناء وطرق).
9-محمد راتب سطاس ( تكنولوجيا البيتون).
10-الدكتور شبلي الشامي ( معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي).
11-الدكتور حنا يني (ميكانيك التربة والاساسات).
12- الدكتور محمد قاسم كيال (ميكانيك التربة والاساسات).
13-الدكتور معن العظمة ( الات المائية).
14- الدكتورعبدالرزاق الحسين ( منشات مائية وسدود.
15-الدكتور واصف اسعد ( هندسة ري وصرف).
16-الدكتور احمد الحصري ( فيزياء نووية وطاقات عالية.

اما من الاساتذة اللذين لم اجد اسماؤهم واتذكرهم
1- الدكتور نورالدين الرفاعي ( ري وقنوات مائية).
2- الدكتور محمود نوفل ( خرسانة مسلحة).
3- الدكتور (عمر) شاهين ( سكك حديدية).
4- الدكتور اسامه النحاس ( خرسانة مسلحة وجسور ).
5 - الدكتور --- محفوظ ( أبنية عالية وتحليل انشائي).
6- الدكتور ابراهيم هولا ( انشاءات).
7 - الدكتور --- خرطبيل ( الوصفية )
8 الدكتور ----- روماني ( الوصفية( رسم هندسي وسكك حديدية)
9- المهندس--- ملحس ( ميكانيك ساكنه وتحريك ).
10 الدكتور وسوف (---) ( مساحة ).
11 - الدكتور ( محمد) البني ( معادلات تفاضلية).
12 الدكتور (----) صيدناوي (طرق)



مع اعتذاري للاستاذة اللذين نسيتهم الذاكرة .
كانت الجامعة تدرس جميع التخصصات ( 12 مادة في السنة * خمس سنوات = 60 مادة ) وتخرج مهندس مدني عام وهي تقريبا جميع المواد والتي تردس لكافة التخصصات.


----------



## Abo Fares (31 يوليو 2008)

العفو أستاذ رزق حجاوي..

من الدكاترة الـ 16 الذين ذكرتهم: حتى الـ 11 ما زالوا يدرسون (أو مشرفون) حتى الآن في الجامعة، ولكن الدكتور محمد قاسم كيال توفاه الله سنة 1999 (رحمه الله).. الدكتور معن العظمة، واصف أسعد لا أعرفهما.. الدكتور أحمد الحصري درسني ولكني سمعت أنه توفي ولم أتأكد من الأمر..

من الدكاترة الـ 12، الذين أعرفهم هم: د. محمود نوفل - د. أسامة نحاس - د. ابراهيم هولا - د. وليد خرطبيل.. حيث أن الثلاث الأوائل أعرفهم فقط من خلال مؤلفاتهم أما الرابع فقد درسني كل من مادة ميكانيك الإنشاءات ومادة التجهيزات الميكانيكية، وقد تقاعد الدكتور وليد خرطبيل منذ حوالي الأربع سنوات..

ولكن أعتقد أن من الدكاترة المخضرمين الذين لم تذكرهم:
1- د. محمد البزم (تصميم هندسي).. تقاعد منذ حوالي الأربع سنوات.
2- د. محمد لطوف (مقاومة مواد).. توفي منذ حوالي الأربع سنوات - رحمه الله.
3- د. ابراهيم عطية (إنشاءات).. مازال مشرفاً حتى الآن.
4- د. فريز عابدين (بيتون، ودرس أيضاً في جامعة حلب).. مازال مدرساً ومشرفاً حتى الآن.
5- د. كرامة بدورة.. غادر الجامعة منذ زمن لكنه مازال يمارس المهنة في سوريا كأحد أكبر مهندسيها..

تجدر الإشارة أيضاً إلى أنه تم تكريم بعض المهندسين السوريين المخضرمين منذ حوالي الـ 20 يوماً، وكان الدكتور المهندس أسامة النحاس، والدكتور كرامة بدورة من المكرمين في هذا الحفل..

أخيراً لا أخبئ سعادتي في أن نفس جامعتي (جامعة دمشق) خرجت أحد أكبر المهندسين أمثالك م. رزق حجاوي..


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة الاخوة ما خلولي اي شي اضيفو كفو و وفو بتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس ابو الحلول على هذا التعليق
بالنسبة لاسماء الدكاترة في القائمة الاولى فقد اخذتها من الموقع الذي وضعته على انهم من اعضاء هيئة التدريسويبدو ان هذا الموقع لم يحدث منذ زمن بيعيد
بالنسبة للدكتور محمد البزم ( فانا لم اتذكر اسم العائلة له وكان يدرسنا مادة الرسم الهندسي وسكة الحديد).
الدكتور محمد لطوف تذكرته بعد ان ان اغلقت الجهاز وكان احد المشرفين على مشروع التخرج لي.
اما اللذين لم اذكرهم او اعلق فهم لم يدرسوني في تلك الفترة هذا مع العلم انني اتوقع ان هناك بين 6 الى 10 دكاترة اخرين لا اذكر اسماؤهم واللذين درسوني المواد التالية :-
( مادة الكيمياء- الرياضيات - تكنولوجيا البناء - الطرق - المساحة 1 -مقاومة المواد -الكهرباء - انشاءات 1-)

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## Abo Fares (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم.. 
أعتقد أن الذين نسيت أسماءهم قد تغيروا، ولكن ربما يكون (أ. وليد عبد الحق) قد درسك الرياضيات، لا أعرف..
وكنت أعتقد أنك تعرف الدكتور ابراهيم عطية (كان مشرفي في مشروع التخرج) وخاصة أن جنسيته فلسطينية، وله الموقع الألكتروني التالي: http://www.geocities.com/ateia2001/

بالنهاية أقدم شكري واحترامي لجميع الدكاترة المذكورين..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 يوليو 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> أعتقد أن الذين نسيت أسماءهم قد تغيروا، ولكن ربما يكون (أ. وليد عبد الحق) قد درسك الرياضيات، لا أعرف..
> وكنت أعتقد أنك تعرف الدكتور ابراهيم عطية (كان مشرفي في مشروع التخرج) وخاصة أن جنسيته فلسطينية، وله الموقع الألكتروني التالي: http://www.geocities.com/ateia2001/
> 
> بالنهاية أقدم شكري واحترامي لجميع الدكاترة المذكورين..


 السلام عليكم
نعم الدكتور وليد عبد الحق احد الاساتذة اللذين درسوني مادة الرياضيات وهناك غيره ايضا.
اما الدكتور ابراهيم عطية لم يكن يدرس في ايامنا او انني لم ادرس عنده فانا لا اذكره.
وشكرااااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## EngKey (31 يوليو 2008)

باعتباري ما زلت أدرس في كلية الهندسة المدنية جامعة دمشق فإن جميع الاسماء التي ذكرت ما زلت أتعامل معها إلى الآن منها بمؤلفاته وبصماته الرائعة في الكلية ومنهم ما زال يعطي أكثر في هذه الكلية الرائعة كما يوجد كوادر رائعة جديدة غير الاسماء لتي ذكرت
لكن أحببت أن أقول لكم إن الكلية قد تغيرت كثيراً في السنوات الخمس الأخير طبعاً الى الأفضل وأفخر أن أكون أول دفعة عام فيه بعد أن ألغي الاختصاص الذي دام زهاء 20 سنة
وهي من دون شك من أفضل كليات جامعة دمشق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 يوليو 2008)

اينج كي قال:


> باعتباري ما زلت أدرس في كلية الهندسة المدنية جامعة دمشق فإن جميع الاسماء التي ذكرت ما زلت أتعامل معها إلى الآن منها بمؤلفاته وبصماته الرائعة في الكلية ومنهم ما زال يعطي أكثر في هذه الكلية الرائعة كما يوجد كوادر رائعة جديدة غير الاسماء لتي ذكرت
> لكن أحببت أن أقول لكم إن الكلية قد تغيرت كثيراً في السنوات الخمس الأخير طبعاً الى الأفضل وأفخر أن أكون أول دفعة عام فيه بعد أن ألغي الاختصاص الذي دام زهاء 20 سنة
> وهي من دون شك من أفضل كليات جامعة دمشق


 السلام عليكم
افهم من كلامك ان كلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة دمشق عادت تخرج مهندس مدني عام وليس في تخصص معين ؟؟؟. كما هو مذكور في الموقع الالكتروني.
وشكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

اينج كي قال:


> باعتباري ما زلت أدرس في كلية الهندسة المدنية جامعة دمشق فإن جميع الاسماء التي ذكرت ما زلت أتعامل معها إلى الآن منها بمؤلفاته وبصماته الرائعة في الكلية ومنهم ما زال يعطي أكثر في هذه الكلية الرائعة كما يوجد كوادر رائعة جديدة غير الاسماء لتي ذكرت
> لكن أحببت أن أقول لكم إن الكلية قد تغيرت كثيراً في السنوات الخمس الأخير طبعاً الى الأفضل وأفخر أن أكون أول دفعة عام فيه بعد أن ألغي الاختصاص الذي دام زهاء 20 سنة
> وهي من دون شك من أفضل كليات جامعة دمشق


 


رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> افهم من كلامك ان كلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة دمشق عادت تخرج مهندس مدني عام وليس في تخصص معين ؟؟؟. كما هو مذكور في الموقع الالكتروني.
> وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم..
نعم فقد امتد نظام الاختصاص في السنتين الرابعة والخامسة منذ سنوات، وكان اختصاصي هو الهندسة الإنشائية، وكان والدي (مهندس مدني أيضاً، ولكن مدني عام كما في السابق) يخبرني أثناء فترة دراستي عن النظام السابق (دون تخصصات)... ولكني اطلعت سريعاً على النظام الجديد (دون تخصص، أي مدني عام) والذي قد بدأ منذ ثلاث سنوات تماماً، وأعتقد أن نظام التخصص أفضل من هذا النظام، إذ أنهم على سبيل المثال قد خفضوا مواد المنشآت المعدنية (التي هي من الأساسيات في هذه الأيام) من أربع مواد إلى اثنتين ليراعوا عدد المواد، وهكذا دواليك..

ولكن ما هو جيد جداً منذ سنتين إلى الآن هو السماح بعدد أكبر من الطلاب بدراسة الماجستير (يسجل حوالي 50 طالب منذ حوالي السنتين)، وبالتالي أعتقد أن هذا هو الحل المثالي، إذ أن هناك العديد من المواد المهمة جداً التي لا تدرس خلال السنوات الخمس يتم تدريسها في الماجستير سنة أولى، وهي:
1- مادة ديناميك الإنشاءات: يتم فيها دراسة استجابة جمل وحيدة درجة الحرية ومتعددة درجة الحرية تهتز اهتزازاً حراً أو تحت تأثير حمولات قسرية (كالحمولات الهارمونية، والحمولات الدورية..).. كما يتم فيها تدريس كل من الطريقتين الاستاتيكيتين لحساب القوى الزلزالية، وأيضاً الطرق الديناميكية (طيف الاستجابة - السجلات الزمنية).
2- مادة الرياضيات المتقدمة: ويتم فيها تدريس طريقة العناصر المحدودة.
3- مادة البيتون: ويتم فيها تدريس كل من البيتون مسبق الإجهاد، والخزانات، والجدران الاستنادية.
4- مادة نظرية المرونة واللدونة.
5- مادة التصميم بمعونة الحاسب.
وأما السنة الثانية فهي تركز على تقديم الطالب رسالة ماجستير .

تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه تم توقف تدريس دبلوم الدراسات العليا بعد التخرج والحصول على شهادة الإجازة، أي تم الانتقال مباشرة إلى دراسة الماجستير الذي ذكرت شرحاً جزئياً عنه أعلاه، وتم اعتبار الحاصلين على شهادة دبلوم الدراسات العليا هم طلاب ماجستير سنة ثانية (أي بقي الرسالة) حيث أن المواد قد تمت دراستها نفسها مسبقاً في دبلوم الدراسات العليا بالإضافة لرسالة دبلوم، وذلك ما حصل معي تماماً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 أغسطس 2008)

بالنسبة للمواد التى يتم تدريسه فى الخرسانة المسلحة -المنشات المعدنية -خواص المواد- العقود والمواصفات - الرى -الهيدروليكا - الموانى - الطرق - المساحة - الهندسة الانشائية


----------

